# Fake Windows Security Alert Virus



## andrewsh (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Im new on here...

Thanks in advance for anyones help.

I have yesterday recieved a virus that pops up a fake windows security alert every 15 minutes or so claiming i have suspicious software, i have read other forums and virus sites and it seems im not the only one.

name: Trojan-Keylogger.WIN32.FUng
Risk: High 

"keep blocking" and "unblock" are grey with the only option being "enable protection" which i havnt clicked. I understand it links to a fake spyware site.

I have Run virus scanners ...
-AVG
-Malwarebytes Antimalware
-Super anti spyware
-regcure
-ATF cleaner

Non of which have worked, so i am now at a loss at what to do ?

Please please Help 

Thanks


----------



## andrewsh (Oct 29, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:43:51 a.m., on 30/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\PixArt\PAC7302\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sharpie\Application Data\Google\mupd1_2_1165664.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Sharpie\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gmail.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\00THotkey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\000StTHK.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] "C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] "C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSODDCtl] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSODDCtl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThpSrv] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe" /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TOSDCR] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\TOSDCR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosHKCW.exe] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Wireless Hotkey\TosHKCW.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] "C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] "C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] "C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMESRV.EXE] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMESRV31.EXE" /Logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TMERzCtl.EXE] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\TMERzCtl.EXE" /Service
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] "C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PAC7302_Monitor] "C:\WINDOWS\PixArt\PAC7302\Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SNM] C:\Program Files\SpyNoMore\SNM.exe /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [asus32] "C:\Documents and Settings\Sharpie\Application Data\Google\mupd1_2_1165664.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1161283193875
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD Protection (Thpsrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ThpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Tmesrv3 (Tmesrv) - TOSHIBA - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TME3\Tmesrv31.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------

